# PiGeOnS!



## InSpiringPhOtographer13 (Jan 3, 2005)

Not really a blooper I didn't even take the picture thats me and pigeons getting all over me trying to get my crackers! my eye looks weird? i thought it was funny


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 3, 2005)

hahha..shut the shell up...now thats funny!!!!



great shot too...


md


----------



## InSpiringPhOtographer13 (Jan 3, 2005)

ya haha im actually wearing that shirt right now which is kinda ironic


----------



## Lula (Jan 4, 2005)

Can i add the pigeons speech:


"Come on ....gimme that ..... MINE! MINE! MINE!!!!!!"

 :mrgreen:


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 4, 2005)

Hehe, reminds me of the woman from Home Alone 2.  :0)  Dont suppose shes your idol? hehe, jk.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 4, 2005)

Lula said:
			
		

> Can i add the pigeons speech:
> 
> 
> "Come on ....gimme that ..... MINE! MINE! MINE!!!!!!"
> ...



hmm Do I hear a perverted tone or I just misunderstood


----------



## InSpiringPhOtographer13 (Jan 4, 2005)

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 4, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Lula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, that's just cause you're perverted   I think she was quoting finding nemo


----------



## InSpiringPhOtographer13 (Jan 4, 2005)

hahahahah ya those seaguls


----------



## celery (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, so the Orlando Bloom avatar makes sense to me now.

You really are a 13 year old girl.  heh.  

BTW, funny shot.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 17, 2005)

Very cute picture. "Polly wants a cracker".  And no, your eye does not look weird.  You are a very pretty girl. Hope you frame that one and put it in your room somewhere.  It's a keeper.


----------



## InSpiringPhOtographer13 (Jan 17, 2005)

haha thanks and yes I am a 13 year old girL


----------

